# XM Streaming on the Mac



## djpadz (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, it looks like XM once again left it to the user community to figure out how to get their latest product working on the Mac. I put together a quick proxy server that will at least get you up and running with the Streaming Service if you're using a Mac. It's far from perfect, but it's at least a start.

Warning: This is a perl script, and not for the faint of heart. You will need to install additional modules to get this to work. If you don't have a lot of experience working with the command line or CPAN, then please, wait for somebody to come up with something more refined.

Feel free to check it out at http://www.padz.net/~djpadz/xm/

Enjoy 

--Dj


----------



## djpadz (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, it looks like XM has fixed their site for Mac users, so the proxy is no longer necessary...

--Dj


----------

